# [Sponsored] Zowie G-SR Review - by Ino (Updated with Dark Grey Version)



## Arizonian

Thanks Ino for the speed and control test on this pad.









It confirms the white logo in the center is not affecting the sensor tracking, which we all thought it would. I'd doubt this becomes a habit with Zowie.


----------



## zaQon

Big thanks for review! If u guys didnt know many pros use it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UaM765-S515ibLyPaBtMnBz7xiao0HL5f-F1zk_CSF4/edit#gid=1762004852 . I know pros suck but still interesting


----------



## takasta

Love your reviews as always Ino, one of my favorite cloth pads at the moment.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Yep great glid just wished it was all black, used it now at 3 lans at home still rocking a corepad XXXL


----------



## doomleika

Is it just me or it's just a simple foam base...


----------



## Sencha

Its a very light cheap feeling foam base. I'm not a fan myself but once its down on the desk it makes very little difference.. The overall pad is nice but I don't like the static friction and find it higher then my UC90 and Heavy. It seems to change daily unlike the QCK and UC. But the Talent was like that for me as well. Some days it felt fast and others it felt sticky.\\

Nice review Ino.!\\


----------



## Melan

Can someone compare it to the base artisan uses?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Its a very light cheap feeling foam base. I'm not a fan myself but once its down on the desk it makes very little difference.. The overall pad is nice but I don't like the static friction and find it higher then my UC90 and Heavy. It seems to change daily unlike the QCK and UC. But the Talent was like that for me as well. Some days it felt fast and others it felt sticky.\\
> 
> Nice review Ino.!\\


Hm, Talent felt sticky for me at hot days, it's 35°C today and the G-SR doesn't stick so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Can someone compare it to the base artisan uses?


Don't have any Artisan pads.


----------



## zealord

oh nice thanks mate

That is the exact combination I plan on buying.

Looking forward to read the review


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Hm, Talent felt sticky for me at hot days, it's 35°C today and the G-SR doesn't stick so far.
> Don't have any Artisan pads.


Yeah that's it. Like the Talent on a bad day. Maybe I had a bad sample.


----------



## detto87

My guess is, that the new base Zowie uses is similar to a "Soft" base from Artisan. I doubt it's as solid as Artisan's "Mid" or rather "NewMID" (they changed the Mid some time ago, made it harder, the "Hard" pads are extinct because of that). That said, it's nice to see them using that more unifom base and I hope they'll incorporate that into their other surfaces like Speed and Rough (of course with at least the same size as the G-SR).


----------



## aayman_farzand

I got mine today, I honestly don't see what the big deal is with the base.

Glide is very similar to my Qck+ EG (many years old) but obviously better since it's brand new. Mine isn't completely flat on one side, it curves up slightly because of the way it was rolled in the box. Shouldn't be a problem much longer though, it's flatter than it was in the morning.

Good enough for a cloth pad I guess, need to try a Taito some day.


----------



## qsxcv

i have an allsop raindrop which has a thick rubber base with big holes, probably similar to the qck heavy or puretrak talent by the looks of the ino's pictures.
and i have an artisan hayate
and i can't notice the difference in the base


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> I got mine today, I honestly don't see what the big deal is with the base.
> 
> Glide is very similar to my Qck+ EG (many years old) but obviously better since it's brand new. Mine isn't completely flat on one side, it curves up slightly because of the way it was rolled in the box. Shouldn't be a problem much longer though, it's flatter than it was in the morning.
> 
> Good enough for a cloth pad I guess, need to try a Taito some day.


Not huge deal, but I had one of those cheap pads with same base which costs only 50 ntd(<2.usd) it's really small pad but if I up scale the pad it would cost only less than 10 usd

If it's true zowie is in for some serious profit


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> My guess is, that the new base Zowie uses is similar to a "Soft" base from Artisan. I doubt it's as solid as Artisan's "Mid" or rather "NewMID" (they changed the Mid some time ago, made it harder, the "Hard" pads are extinct because of that). That said, it's nice to see them using that more unifom base and I hope they'll incorporate that into their other surfaces like Speed and Rough (of course with at least the same size as the G-SR).


Maybe, I never tried an artisan pad. When I looked into them they were only available in small sizes for a lot of money so I didn't bother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomleika*
> 
> Not huge deal, but I had one of those cheap pads with same base which costs only 50 ntd(<2.usd) it's really small pad but if I up scale the pad it would cost only less than 10 usd
> 
> If it's true zowie is in for some serious profit


If you mean those generic office mouse pads then no, the base isn't as stiff as on those pads, it's flexible.
But let's be real, none of the gaming mousepads cost that much in manufacture, just like none of the mice do.


----------



## duydangle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaQon*
> 
> Big thanks for review! If u guys didnt know many pros use it.
> [_IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2504417/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UaM765-S515ibLyPaBtMnBz7xiao0HL5f-F1zk_CSF4/edit#gid=1762004852 . I know pros suck but still interesting


I thought byali using za13 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTRjPqJVtMQ


----------



## Victor_Mizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> Can someone compare it to the base artisan uses?


I like the G-SR over my Hayate, the rubber base on the G-SR is really nice, and I feel more control. However, the Hayate quality feels like it will last longer.


----------



## doors1991

i'm undecided between this and qpad uc 44


----------



## Snakesoul

Great review Ino, like always







keep up the great work


----------



## AyeOkay

I might get this along with a Zowie ZA mouse. How would you compare the glide and feel compared to a QcK Heavy?


----------



## aayman_farzand

I have an old QcK Mass, and I'd say it's smoother and a bit faster than that.


----------



## trhead

This pad is too sticky. My 4 year old QcK Heavy has less static friction. Its an ok pad but I prefer QcK so far. Its still brand new though. Maybe it will change or I'll get used to it.

Glide feeling is actually very similar to Puretrak Talent.

Using it with ZA12 atm.


----------



## CookieBook

If you had to pick one pad to use for 6 months, would you take the UC-50 or the G-SR?


----------



## Sencha

For me UC50 by a mile. Although I'd actually get the UC90


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> This pad is too sticky. My 4 year old QcK Heavy has less static friction. Its an ok pad but I prefer QcK so far. Its still brand new though. Maybe it will change or I'll get used to it.
> 
> Glide feeling is actually very similar to Puretrak Talent.
> 
> Using it with ZA12 atm.


My QCK had less static friction as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Gray









https://www.caseking.de/zowie-g-sr-big-soft-surface-mousepad-dark-grey-gama-600.html

Logo moved from middle to upper right corner.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaQon*
> 
> Big thanks for review! If u guys didnt know many pros use it.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UaM765-S515ibLyPaBtMnBz7xiao0HL5f-F1zk_CSF4/edit#gid=1762004852 . I know pros suck but still interesting


thank you.

so by far the majority prefers large cloth pads.

i'd like to know though how the first two guys can hit anything in csgo with 5.4 and 6.9 cm / 360°...


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/zowie-g-sr-big-soft-surface-mousepad-dark-grey-gama-600.html
> 
> Logo moved from middle to upper right corner.


Zowie and their marketing. Funny that they're not mentioning that pad anywhere else. Thanks for the link!


----------



## CeeSA

Hopefully they will update the blue one too.


----------



## solz

I had high hopes for this mousepad but its not really my kind of pad, i prefer the Steelseries QCK Heavy over this pad. The cloudy feeling just doesnt fit me.
Tested it with the Zowie ZA12 and Steelseries Rival.


----------



## Ino.

Updated with Dark Grey Version, also at end of OP

*Grey Version of the G-SR*

Recently a black-grey-ish version of the G-Sr has surfaced on caseking.de, I ordered that one too to try it out. It feels just the same as the blue G-SR and tracking is similarly fine. Some pictures for comparison:

Bad white balance makes it look blue here
http://imgur.com/EdVzQiM

http://imgur.com/E9cDIzs

http://imgur.com/fKtfNb8

Again bad white balance
http://imgur.com/0wvNlfK

Next to blue G-SR
http://imgur.com/HGh4bFk

http://imgur.com/Jq0bjFm


----------



## Arizonian

It's so strange how that dark gray looks like blue on that first pic.

Is that how it actually looks like in high levels of light in person or is that the camera not presenting it properly?

When I first noticed the white along the edges upon closer inspection it's actually interwoven material that just happens to end along the edge. It's sort of gives the impression that it's already fraying when it's not. However I have not owned it 2 months+ like you and I saw your pic of actual fray.

It may also be a material limitation with higher percentage of white fibers and perhaps the reason they did not come out with an all black cloth pad from the start.


----------



## Ino.

It's just the camera/lighting in my room. Here's a pic from my phone:


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Have gotten the pad today as well dont like the design the blue looks nicer.

But for the use on lans I dont care or I take my fanboy qck+ ninja's in pyjama's with me hehe


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aayman_farzand*
> 
> I have an old QcK Mass, and I'd say it's smoother and a bit faster than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trhead*
> 
> This pad is too sticky. My 4 year old QcK Heavy has less static friction.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> My QCK had less static friction as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> The cloudy feeling just doesnt fit me.


I hate mousepad descriptions.








My conclusion so far: Compared to a QCK Heavy it's feeling cloudy and sticky at the same time while being a bit smoother.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> I hate mousepad descriptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My conclusion so far: Compared to a QCK Heavy it's feeling cloudy and sticky at the same time while being a bit smoother.


I'd say humidity plays a factor. Satin pads tend to change a lot under that condition. If I got an SR in cooler weather it would probably feel too butty as well.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> The cloudy feeling just doesnt fit me.
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Compared to a QCK Heavy it's feeling cloudy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> If I got an SR in cooler weather it would probably feel too butty as well.


Cloudy and butty? Reminds me of audiophiles describing how speakers sound.


----------



## Sencha

Well I have no idea what everyones talking about....I just wanted to join in. Maybe butty = buttery smooth.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Cloudy and butty? Reminds me of audiophiles describing how speakers sound.


To me it's like the Talent with a bit better feeling.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> To me it's like the Talent with a bit butty feeling.


fixed


----------



## Nivity

hm so it might be close to xtfry pads with the satin/sticky feel?
Was interested in this pad but if it's close to that feel then bleh, hate the sticky feeling on xtrfy pad.


----------



## AyeOkay

I just got my G-SR yesterday. I do notice "the stick" over my QcK Heavy. Heavy just feels like cloth fiber, this pad definitely feels different. Like a hybrid pad almost but not quite.

I'll reserve my judgements after a few more days. I'm sure humidity plays a factor, my room stays around 60% humidity cause it's summer.

One thing I did notice is the smooth, uniform backing. You can definitely feel the difference as you glide across the pad. Very smooth consistency.


----------



## detto87

Main concern to me is: does it feel sticky on the skin/arm/wrist or is it mainly the mouse?

Would the owners of the G-SR say that it is a slow pad? It reads like it might be one of the slowest pads out there.

The slower the pad, the better it is to stop the mouse accurately. At least that's my obersavtion from most mousepads.


----------



## Sencha

Its not slow but yes as its satin any moisture on arm makes it sticky. And when its slow on the mouse movement its the static friction rather then a consistent one. Its basically everything I hate in a cloth pad







And seems to change daily due to humidity. Some days its fast other its slow.


----------



## mitavreb

^^ Sounds like it's bad for warm climate since it will make your arms and wrist sweat.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> For me UC50 by a mile.


hm, i'm torn too between the zowie and the uc-50. or perhaps the fx-50, does that one glide better?

so the g-sr is a quality pad, but its gliding consistecy seems to vary depending on the season? that's not good if you try to stick with your settings.


----------



## Sencha

Which cloth pads have you owned in the past and like? The UC50 is more likely to please most people.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Which cloth pads have you owned in the past and like? The UC50 is more likely to please most people.


liked the puretrak talent. it's still great, but i thought i could benefit from a less foamy rubber base, and the zowie followed by the qpad have this, from ino's pictures.


----------



## Sencha

Get the GSR then if you liked the puretrak.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Get the GSR then if you liked the puretrak.


That's basically it. A better Talent.

That being said: it doesn't stick that much for me. I mean if it's that hot that my arm would even stick to the table then of course it sticks, but so does every other pad.
To fairly judge against a UC 50 I'd need to get a new one because mine is fairly used and didn't take the wash too well. I guess if I had a fresh UC 50 I'd still prefer it.


----------



## Shinz

How does it compare with the razer goliathus speed?


----------



## nyshak

Didn't know about the grey one! Thanks, now I have another reason to get one more G-SR









Still using it after 3 months. Glide is a bit slower than a brand new Talent, but the Talent tends to become a bit slower too once you have used it for a while. So I guess the comparison still stands.

Like Ino said, it is not so much about the surface and its pros and cons, its a decent surface but nothing super special, but about the base. I really hope we will see more pads with the same base and different surface for people to chose from. And while Zowie might make a fortune on this due to it being cheap and sold for big $$$, this is the case for ALL "gaming products". Especially mouse pads. Idk, maybe it costs them 5 Dollars to make one, and they sell it for 30.


----------



## Pirx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That's basically it. A better Talent.
> 
> That being said: it doesn't stick that much for me. I mean if it's that hot that my arm would even stick to the table then of course it sticks, but so does every other pad.
> To fairly judge against a UC 50 I'd need to get a new one because mine is fairly used and didn't take the wash too well. I guess if I had a fresh UC 50 I'd still prefer it.


thank you both ino and sencha.

so as i see it the uc ist rougher?

whatever, i'll get a gsr if it's like a harder puretrak.

as for the guy who compared it to a hyper x fury, i found a comment on amazon that the gsr feels more controlled.


----------



## Sencha

I wouldn't say rougher......but you could.....more that the UC feels less coated.


----------



## discoprince

i just got the blue gs-r and i really like it alot.
gonna get the dark grey one next.

finalmouse + gsr is a nice combo, i like it better than fm + hien/hayate/qck heavy.

comfort wise compared to hien/hayate/qck heavy it feels better than all of them. the surface is silky and nice to rest my arm on, the rubber is like the artisan rubber so nothing to new there. its high quality and i dont feel the desk through the pad and it sticks to my desk no problem.

i just prefer the glide on this pad compared to my others so much more and i thought my hayate would be the end all be all for me. nope.

great size for a "large" pad too, my artisan pads are the largest they offer and they aren't as big as the gsr, paid pretty much the same price for them too.


----------



## Sencha

Yeah the size of the artisan pads put me off...too small. I'm all about the desk pads now though....With a small keyboard I get like 60cm of mouse space which is amazing./


----------



## wmoftw

the design is kinda putting me off from buying this :/


----------



## nyshak

The grey one looks really good imo









Since I now have the grey one too, that means I have a 3 month old G-SR and a brand new one so I thought it might be interesting to some to compare both in terms of glide and see if there are any differences.

Yes, the new one is a bit faster. I doubt that the change in color would bring about a change for the actual surface so I think its safe to assume that the G-SR becomes a bit slower after a while. This happens to a lot of cloth pads though. Dust, sweat etc. all hurt the glide in some way or form. I keep my pad very clean so the difference isn't much, but it is there.
I like the glide of my blue one as well so I don't mind if the grey one will get a bit slower over time. Like I said, happens - I noticed the same with my Talent pads over the months I used them.

This should not mean, that the glide will become slower and slower though. Like with the Talents I feel that, after 2 weeks or so, you start to break the "new" factor of any cloth pad. From there the glide won't change much anymore.


----------



## atarii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> That's basically it. A better Talent.


I bought it because of this sentence, and i am really happy







.
I also noticed that with some mice i can reach faster max speeds (and it's not because of the length







). For example with my ec2 evo i couldn't reach 3 m/s on my qck and talent, while i can easily reach 3.4 m/s on my g-sr (400 cpi / 1000 hz).

i had some dc issues with my ec2-a when connected on a usb 2.0 and using a colored pad (like my talent). It doesn't happen when using the g-sr, even if it's blue


----------



## wmoftw

Can you buy the grey version anywhere in North America?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> Can you buy the grey version anywhere in North America?


Don't know, guess best thing would be to contact Zowie directly.


----------



## CorruptBE

Would you say the blue one is a blend between the Puretrak Talent & The Allsop Raindrop? If so this could be my next pad


----------



## wmoftw

bit the bullet on the blue one, grey one no where to be found for NA. we shall give it a shot (wider than a qck+, that's good)


----------



## Vantavia

Hopefully they will make a more consistent pad with the same base.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vantavia*
> 
> Hopefully they will make a more consistent pad with the same base.


What do you mean by "more consistent"?


----------



## CIV

I play CS:GO and have the large "blue" G-SR, I had to throw it in the garage...just too much control for me. It started off great for the first week, bottom rubber base is awesome. Then, the top just got rough, just running my hand over it it felt dry and rough in a way, even the hyperglides on my FK2 wouldn't help with the grab. Just getting the Talent next to it, the Talent was so much quicker. Anyways, went back to my Artisan Hien and the glide was smooth, fast and with great control.


----------



## wmoftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CIV*
> 
> I play CS:GO and have the large "blue" G-SR, I had to throw it in the garage...just too much control for me. It started off great for the first week, bottom rubber base is awesome. Then, the top just got rough, just running my hand over it it felt dry and rough in a way, even the hyperglides on my FK2 wouldn't help with the grab. Just getting the Talent next to it, the Talent was so much quicker. Anyways, went back to my Artisan Hien and the glide was smooth, fast and with great control.


now I regret buying mine and I haven't even received it yet. Lets see how it turns out :< .


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CIV*
> 
> I play CS:GO and have the large "blue" G-SR, I had to throw it in the garage...just too much control for me. It started off great for the first week, bottom rubber base is awesome. Then, the top just got rough, just running my hand over it it felt dry and rough in a way, even the hyperglides on my FK2 wouldn't help with the grab. Just getting the Talent next to it, the Talent was so much quicker. Anyways, went back to my Artisan Hien and the glide was smooth, fast and with great control.


Yeah mine went bad very fast.


----------



## wareya

Is it a QC thing or are they all like that? I've had my eyes on this and if there's a constant problem I'd have to know. I would get a P-SR (small version) though.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> Is it a QC thing or are they all like that? I've had my eyes on this and if there's a constant problem I'd have to know. I would get a P-SR (small version) though.


It's hard to say and very subjective anyway. What I described as being *a bit* slower after lets say 2-4 weeks can mean the world for others. The surface of the SR is nothing special, like I said many times. For me, the glide is good enough after months and the base is great. If you can't risk 30 bucks on a pad you might ditch after a while I would say don't get it. Just because, yes, there is a difference between a brand new one and a used G-SR.

Again, this is something I experienced with pretty much ALL cloth pads I've used over the years.


----------



## Ino.

I used the G-SR for about 1-2 months and for me it didn't get notably slower. Pads like the Qck went down faster for me. I don't know if that's a QC issue, but I'd guess it's more down to who uses it, like people who sweat more or something.


----------



## DadeBound

I purchased my G-SR over the weekend and received mine yesterday. I got to say that I'm loving the size and the feel of it. Very smooth and soft indeed. The glide is fantastic as well. I just wanted to say thank you for making this review. It gave me a good amount of info which led to me buying said mouse pad. Thanks


----------



## AyeOkay

I want to chime in and say thanks for the review also Ino and all the reviews you do. They have been the basis for my purchases.

Also, I've been using the G-SR with my new ZA13 for about two weeks now and I am quite pleased with the results. Strictly speaking, the mousepad is a nice change from my QcK Heavy. It's a very consistent glide, vertically or horizontally, and the texture of the pad itself feels more comfortable against my skin. I wouldn't say it's a "QcK killer" but definitely a solid alternative for someone looking for something different.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

What a useless pad, the white lines on it are so poor in the design that your mouse can stop tracking and you end up aiming at the floor pad


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> What a useless pad, the white lines on it are so poor in the design that your mouse can stop tracking and you end up aiming at the floor pad


Which mouse? The ones I tried in it all worked without a problem.


----------



## CtrlAltel1te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Which mouse? The ones I tried in it all worked without a problem.


played with 2 mice on it roccat kone pure optical and the g303 both same problem looked at the lenses if they were clean they were.

Its the lines of the design the transition between the line and the squares in the design make your mice space out...........

I am done with the pad, I'll keep it to all black pads for now.


----------



## nyshak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DadeBound*
> 
> I purchased my G-SR over the weekend and received mine yesterday. I got to say that I'm loving the size and the feel of it. Very smooth and soft indeed. The glide is fantastic as well. I just wanted to say thank you for making this review. It gave me a good amount of info which led to me buying said mouse pad. Thanks


Had none of those issues. But I always wondered if the white logo in the middle (blue version) or the white lines might mess up some sensors. All black edition would surely be best.


----------



## daav1d

I tried my FK14 for fun on the blue version just cause this mouse always had trouble on pads with different colors. Even if I swiped fast over the white logo it didn't malfunction.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtrlAltel1te*
> 
> played with 2 mice on it roccat kone pure optical and the g303 both same problem looked at the lenses if they were clean they were.
> Its the lines of the design the transition between the line and the squares in the design make your mice space out...........
> 
> I am done with the pad, I'll keep it to all black pads for now.


Interesting, my G303 worked flawlessly on both the blue and the grey version. But exactly that scenario was what I feared initially.


----------



## Arizonian

It sure is a funky gray depending on the light. In lower light looks black. Thought I'd share pic. Feels just like the P-SR only bigger and gray.









I'm really liking this pad but when I'm using it, I'm still thinking of the Otsu. Oh the dilemma.


----------



## wareya

The large Z outline/bevel (don't know about the small one) interferes with my DA 3.5g.



Left is a good part, right is a bad part.

I can only imagine that it's messing up the sensor's exposure somehow.

Looks like I need a new mouse even more now


----------



## saltedham

where can i buy the dark grey version in the usa? import only? which import place would be cheapest for me


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saltedham*
> 
> where can i buy the dark grey version in the usa? import only? which import place would be cheapest for me


Got mine for 32.40 GBP = 58.05 U.S. from http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk

Amazon still dosent have any for U.S. availability last checked.

Steep price. Not particularly worth it so it's the price of impatience.









I wanted *gray* over the blue after trying smaller PSR, so I forked it out.


----------



## frewp

I just got my EC2-A today, along with this pad.
I REALLY like this pad over the QCK Heavy.
I don't know what people are having issues with static friction, it's MUCH less than my QCK Heavy and I live in California where it's 36C today.


----------



## wareya

The static friction on this mousepad increases a lot more with heavy weight than with other mousepads. It's not a problem when relaxed though. I only feel it when I go full palm when airstrafing in quake.


----------



## frewp

ah, that's probably it, then. I use a 90g mouse + don't put much weight on the mouse. I like to just push the mouse around instead of putting weight on it if that makes sense.


----------



## gene-z

Anyone order from Amazon recently and get a black one? I saw a recent review showing they got a black pad for the smaller (P-SR) despite the listing showing a blue one. I'm thinking they replaced the blue with black and haven't updated the listing.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R25ZV3W0LA8F66/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00T5780VK&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=541966&store=pc


----------



## wareya

I got a blue P-SR about half a week to a week ago. I ordered it earlier than that, though.


----------



## ramraze

Could someone with a Savu please test the pad extensively in-game (that is play a few serious games







). I want to know how the mouse behaves on it, max tracking speed, lod and if it spazzes out or not. Thank you


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

How does the G-SR compare to pads like the Puretrak Talent and Aritsan Hien in terms of glide, stopping ability, and stickiness (sticks to your hand if you sweat in it)


----------



## killuchen

I received my G-SR 2 days ago and I love it! I came from a SS Qck+. After reading some of the comments out the mouse pad losing it's texture has me worried. I really hope it was just a QC issue. I bought mine from rexflo.net


----------



## DadeBound

I've had mine for about 4 months now and the most common section I glide over has smoothed out but the texture itself hasn't changed. Still feels fantastic and glides just as well.


----------



## detto87

QCK compared to G-SR? Slower,faster?


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DadeBound*
> 
> I've had mine for about 4 months now and the most common section I glide over has smoothed out but the texture itself hasn't changed. Still feels fantastic and glides just as well.


Good to hear









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> QCK compared to G-SR? Slower,faster?


I personally think the G-SR is faster


----------



## Arizonian

I think SR is slower with better stop over QCK+. Best I can explain it, though soft and smooth, feels like a bed sheet with lower 'thread count' in comparison over QCK,+. The bottom pad of SR has cushion compared to thinner profile of QCK+ where you can feel your desktop.

I have P-SR at work for 4 months now, DG at home gaming for two months. Perhaps smoothed out a little bit where used most but not noticeable that you have any feel of muscle memory difference. So far no fraying and feel good about it.

I ended up using it for the last month because I like the lower profile of SR than my Hayate Otsu, though prefer the quicker glide of Otsu, I prefer SR for every day use more importantly.

Decent pad without hype.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Is the surface of the SR coated?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Is the surface of the SR coated?


Everything is cloth sowed into the pad which includes the corner logo and spread out splashed Zowie logo across the entire pad.


----------



## danielhowk

What do you guys think about Razer Goliathus control, compared to this ?


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Is the surface of the SR coated?


Its a satin finish pad like the Talent or Razer Speed.


----------



## FreeElectron

Couldn't find the Zowie G(P)-TFX online so, ordered the SR


----------



## KFieLd

I really want to try this pad with my EC2-A but I'm just not sure how comfortable I am spending $40 for a cloth pad. I wish it was around 29.99 at most. Can get a QCK+ for $12 bucks.







I realize the extra thickness has a lot to do with added cost.


----------



## ncck

Thinking about it but wishing the pad was more near $29

I checked rexflo and the shipping brought it to $40

Amazon has it for $38

And e-bay has it for less but I don't trust e-bay when it comes to purchasing mice/mousepads as in the past I received a counterfeit mousepad from e-bay despite the seller having a good reputation. I reported it and got refunded immediately - not sure what happened to the user. I know artisan has the insane high prices because of where it's being shipped from. But zowie has it and it's shipping from inside the U.S... why? If I buy that pad I need to know it's going to be durable and keep its glide for a long time. For example the hyperx FURY mousepad loses its glide relatively quick and even after cleaning that same glide does not return.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Thinking about it but wishing the pad was more near $29
> 
> I checked rexflo and the shipping brought it to $40
> 
> Amazon has it for $38
> 
> And e-bay has it for less but I don't trust e-bay when it comes to purchasing mice/mousepads as in the past I received a counterfeit mousepad from e-bay despite the seller having a good reputation. I reported it and got refunded immediately - not sure what happened to the user. I know artisan has the insane high prices because of where it's being shipped from. But zowie has it and it's shipping from inside the U.S... why? If I buy that pad I need to know it's going to be durable and keep its glide for a long time. For example the hyperx FURY mousepad loses its glide relatively quick and even after cleaning that same glide does not return.


$29.99 + shipping I'd assume: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=MOS-GSR&c=fr&pid=a7c564a12c7aac7be515464767063ca04c60c389653b7b62ad26925a3b160221&gclid=CLy-iISEyckCFVYYHwodPmEDcQ


----------



## jung1e

http://zowie.benq.com/mousepads

G-SR now in all black with stitched edges.


----------



## fartman

damnit i just ordered a dark grey from zowie shop


----------



## Telemania

So the blue and grey one will be discharge?


----------



## Pirx

zowie.benq.com? see their news, so zowie got bought by benq.

they continue their line in sleek black , fitting the benq monitors. i like that..

now to the pad, it's always sold out, so it should be good. i have a g-tf x now, but i'll order a black g-sr as soon as they're available, given that everyone likened it to the puretrak talent.


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jung1e*
> 
> http://zowie.benq.com/mousepads
> 
> G-SR now in all black with stitched edges.


Sexy


----------



## frewp

i hate how i bought an ec2-a and a g-sr like 4 months ago then all this beautiful stuff comes out








(well i prefer the old look of the mice but still, OMRONS!!)


----------



## Telemania

Don't know about the new gsr. Do you think also that this stitched edges are less comfortable than without?

I think i like the flat edges on the previous gsr.

What do you think?


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemania*
> 
> Don't know about the new gsr. Do you think also that this stitched edges are less comfortable than without?
> 
> I think i like the flat edges on the previous gsr.
> 
> What do you think?


You could always cover it with tape if it bothers you. Thats what I did with my Goliathus speed until the surface started peeling off the backing


----------



## mitavreb

Quick question, between the GSR and G-TFX which surface has less friction for dry and sweaty skin?

I'm asking because I'm using the Cougar Control and the surface is very rough and it creates friction on my skin and it's difficult to make very small movements with the mouse. It's worse when I start to sweat.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemania*
> 
> Don't know about the new gsr. Do you think also that this stitched edges are less comfortable than without?
> 
> I think i like the flat edges on the previous gsr.
> 
> What do you think?


The way they stitched the edges (similar to what razer does) has two drawbacks

1) Feels crappy against skin

2) You lose some mouse tracking space on all sides, I'm someone who has a very low sens and will get to the edges of a GSR - so the stitching will ruin that for me

3) Also the way their logo is stitched on is annoying

If you have the GSR blue or the other color I'd say keep it until it no longer works.. generally mousepads can last you 2 years~ before they really start to feel 'meh' in terms of tracking. Cheaper mousepads can lose glide much faster (hyperx fury - 2 months) etc


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> The way they stitched the edges (similar to what razer does) has two drawbacks
> 
> 1) Feels crappy against skin
> 
> 2) You lose some mouse tracking space on all sides, I'm someone who has a very low sens and will get to the edges of a GSR - so the stitching will ruin that for me
> 
> 3) Also the way their logo is stitched on is annoying
> 
> If you have the GSR blue or the other color I'd say keep it until it no longer works.. generally mousepads can last you 2 years~ before they really start to feel 'meh' in terms of tracking. Cheaper mousepads can lose glide much faster (hyperx fury - 2 months) etc


SteelSeries QcK Heavy is like 6~ months before it feels slow.

Question for Zowie G-SR users: Does your mousepad feel different when it's humid out or you have your AC on? My QcK Heavy feels swamped/extremely slow when it's humid outside, and unevenly fast when I have the AC on.


----------



## doors1991

Amazon

"Very good mousepad.
I recommend you go for the G-SR instead of the P-SR.
The P-SR was giving me sensor problems. I switched to the G-SR and I haven't experienced problems, yet.

I read online that the P-SR uses different materials from the G-SR. That might be the problem."

This is truth ?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> SteelSeries QcK Heavy is like 6~ months before it feels slow.
> 
> Question for Zowie G-SR users: Does your mousepad feel different when it's humid out or you have your AC on? My QcK Heavy feels swamped/extremely slow when it's humid outside, and unevenly fast when I have the AC on.


The GSR feels 'fast' when it's cold outside and when it's humid/warm it feels slower/grabby. so yes.

Right now it's cold outside here and it's relatively fast - which I don't like. I prefer the slower feel as if there were resistance. I'm hoping it will wear down eventually and feel like that always


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

If you want a pad that doesn't change due to weather get an Artisan pad.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> The GSR feels 'fast' when it's cold outside and when it's humid/warm it feels slower/grabby. so yes.
> 
> Right now it's cold outside here and it's relatively fast - which I don't like. I prefer the slower feel as if there were resistance. I'm hoping it will wear down eventually and feel like that always


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> If you want a pad that doesn't change due to weather get an Artisan pad.


One of my friends had told me the Zowie G-SR wasn't affected by that, but I assume it's all cloth pads mainly, at this point.


----------



## wareya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doors1991*
> 
> Amazon
> 
> "Very good mousepad.
> I recommend you go for the G-SR instead of the P-SR.
> The P-SR was giving me sensor problems. I switched to the G-SR and I haven't experienced problems, yet.
> 
> I read online that the P-SR uses different materials from the G-SR. That might be the problem."
> 
> This is truth ?


They're identical except for size so it's probably their fault.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> They're identical except for size so it's probably their fault.


I can't imagine any current sensor having an issue with a blue surface / Zowie symbol woven in the middle..


----------



## wareya

DA 3.5g sensor sure had an issue with random parts of the mousepad. The logo in the center was fine though.

The 3310 can have issues with illustrations depending on how it's implemented by the mouse. The KPM works properly. My FM 2015 and someone's ZA11 kept thinking they were lifting off.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> DA 3.5g sensor sure had an issue with random parts of the mousepad. The logo in the center was fine though.
> 
> The 3310 can have issues with illustrations depending on how it's implemented by the mouse. The KPM works properly. My FM 2015 and someone's ZA11 kept thinking they were lifting off.


Ah didn't know that, I knew the 3090's had some issues with colored pads/pads with designs, but didn't think the 3310 would have any issues at all.


----------



## wareya

it's strictly dependent on how the mouse implements the 3310, I don't even know what particular thing causes it


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> DA 3.5g sensor sure had an issue with random parts of the mousepad. The logo in the center was fine though.
> 
> The 3310 can have issues with illustrations depending on how it's implemented by the mouse. The KPM works properly. My FM 2015 and someone's ZA11 kept thinking they were lifting off.


My DA 3.5G had zero problems on this pad, I have the blue version.


----------



## wareya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daav1d*
> 
> My DA 3.5G had zero problems on this pad, I have the blue version.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1562793/zowie-g-sr-review-by-ino-updated-with-dark-grey-version/80#post_24329661


----------



## daav1d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1562793/zowie-g-sr-review-by-ino-updated-with-dark-grey-version/80#post_24329661


I did see your post. Have you tried multiple 3.5G's? Because I don't have those problems that you have.


----------



## wareya

It doesn't always do this and it's rare, but it does happen.

The 3.5g doesn't do it on perfectly smooth surfaces, only ones with illustrations.


----------



## killuchen

How do you guys clean your mousepad? My mousepad is getting really dark on where my wrist sits.


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> How do you guys clean your mousepad? My mousepad is getting really dark on where my wrist sits.


There's dirt and there's your wrist slowly but surely creating a cavity


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> There's dirt and there's your wrist slowly but surely creating a cavity


Probably dirt and dead skin. If I take a cloth to it some of it comes off. I've only had it for 3 months. Was just wondering if there's an easier way to clean it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> There's dirt and there's your wrist slowly but surely creating a cavity


I thought dirt, dust, etc. doesn't really stick to the Zowie G-SR surface as bad as it does to the SteelSeries QcK Heavy? I just ordered my Zowie G-SR, would an electric duster help prevent the dust/dirt spots where I lay my wrist?


----------



## agsz

Anyone else disappointed with the quality upon opening it? The sides/corners show signs of fraying already


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone else disappointed with the quality upon opening it? The sides/corners show signs of fraying already


No worries, looks like you're in luck: $


----------



## Sencha

I wonder what they've purposely left off that mat so they can add it back in in six weeks time. trollface.jpg


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> No worries, looks like you're in luck: $


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I wonder what they've purposely left off that mat so they can add it back in in six weeks time. trollface.jpg


Currently RMA'ing my Zowie EC1-A, which has a chipped sensor trim lens. I filed for this RMA late September as well. I asked for the new revision since I have 4 friends all with Zowie EC1-A/EC2-A's with chipped sensor trim lens's, and figured the newly revised one most likely won't have that issue, and they finally fixed the mousewheel issue. This is their response 5 days later: "Hi Anthony,
The revisions were not made to address or fix anything regarding its predecessors. Therefore, your replacement would not be the recently announced BenQ/ZOWIE GEAR revision of our mice line.
Best Regards, ZOWIE GEAR - Customer Care"


----------



## Sencha

Wow that's so lame. As a show of good faith giving you the latest revision would cost them next to nothing but go a long way with the customer.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Wow that's so lame. As a show of good faith giving you the latest revision would cost them next to nothing but go a long way with the customer.


Yeah I know, and they can't even claim I'm RMA'ing strictly to receive the new revision, since they only announced that at latest a week ago. The fact that they don't even acknowledge their buggy mousewheel is ridiculous. I'm pretty sure that tons of people have the defective sensor/sensor trim lens like I do, but aren't as meticulous as I am.

And to think I just gave them another $40 for the Zowie G-SR


----------



## agsz

Anyone else switch from QcK Heavy, and notice their Lift off Distance felt a lot higher on the G-SR?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Wow that's so lame. As a show of good faith giving you the latest revision would cost them next to nothing but go a long way with the customer.


I had something along those lines happen to me, I asked if they would RMA my P-TF Speed because the X series came out literally 3 days after I bought the P-TF Speed and they claimed they had no replacing process for returning products for brand new products, oh well I guess, I didn't like the Zowie mouse I got and I'll probably never buy another Zowie product.


----------



## lifesosian

anyone knows how to wash this thing?


----------



## raucous

I recently picked up one of these from Amazon. I previously used the QCK+ and QCK Heavy. The G-SR is much slower than the QCK with two mice I have tested (Castor and EC2-A). The G-SR feels like using an extremely worn QCK with all the static friction. There is no glide to the pad at all and the mouse just wants to stop moving. I bought the pad after hearing that it is like a QCK with good stooping power but that it is a bit quicker which is what I wanted. Very disappointed so far.

It is worth noting that the temperature here outside is 35 degrees Celsius.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raucous*
> 
> I recently picked up one of these from Amazon. I previously used the QCK+ and QCK Heavy. The G-SR is much slower than the QCK with two mice I have tested (Castor and EC2-A). The G-SR feels like using an extremely worn QCK with all the static friction. There is no glide to the pad at all and the mouse just wants to stop moving. I bought the pad after hearing that it is like a QCK with good stooping power but that it is a bit quicker which is what I wanted. Very disappointed so far.
> 
> It is worth noting that the temperature here outside is 35 degrees Celsius.


Can you make a video of a mouse sliding on the two pads at a fixed angle?
TBH it kinda feels that what you are saying is the opposite of what i know.


----------



## raucous

It has cooled down today and the mouse pad does now feel a bit quicker. It feels very similar to my QCK heavy. Glide on the G-SR might feel slightly quicker but that could be the G-SR feeling a bit smoother.

I was hoping for a bit more glide from the G-SR. I will give it another go in game later today.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raucous*
> 
> It has cooled down today and the mouse pad does now feel a bit quicker. It feels very similar to my QCK heavy. Glide on the G-SR might feel slightly quicker but that could be the G-SR feeling a bit smoother.
> 
> I was hoping for a bit more glide from the G-SR. I will give it another go in game later today.


With the temperature rise/humdiity in New Jersey this past week, which is when I got my Zowie G-SR, it felt exactly as you described. At first, it felt really quick and nice, than slow and crappy. I'm aware temperature/humidity affects pads differently, but my QcK Heavy never felt as bad as this, even on the hottest of summer days.


----------



## Sencha

Yeah satin pads effected a lot by heat and temp changes. That's why I only use QCKs these days as they are the same whatever the temp. Talent/GSR are super fast on cool days and then gain tonnes of static friction on warmer days. I don't even sweat its just the tiny bit of extra moisture.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Not to go too off topic but since I dont see how my question warrants a new thread... What about the Artisan Zero?


----------



## nircc

got the G-SR (original blue one) like 2months ago
best mouse pad i've ever used.

im not sure how people dare compare it to the QCK -
qck feels like **** cheap compared to the zowie g-sr

hope the new models are better.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nircc*
> 
> got the G-SR (original blue one) like 2months ago
> best mouse pad i've ever used.
> 
> im not sure how people dare compare it to the QCK -
> qck feels like **** cheap compared to the zowie g-sr
> 
> hope the new models are better.


So your doesn't feel extremely slow after a bit of use? I've had mine a week and noticed how it went from super slick to slow as crap


----------



## nircc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> So your doesn't feel extremely slow after a bit of use? I've had mine a week and noticed how it went from super slick to slow as crap


nope!
i would also add that few days b4 that i bought another QCK + just because it something any gamer should have as a backup pad

anyway i used the QCK + and play some Black Ops 3

and once i got the G-SR i saw a huge improvement in my aim / flick shots and such

it just feels so good and very high quality..

maybe time will change my mind but so far so good.


----------



## Sencha

I wouldn't call either high quality. They are both cheap foam with cheap materials stuck on, it's just if you have a preference for satin vs uncoated. I like uncoated pads. It's just a comfort thing.


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> I like uncoated pads. It's just a comfort consistency thing.


Fixed that for you


----------



## j0hn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zenith Phantasm*
> 
> Not to go too off topic but since I dont see how my question warrants a new thread... What about the Artisan Zero?


My zero mid is much more consistent than my G-SR regardless of humidity or temperature. After a couple of hours of gaming with the G-SR it is barely usable for me, so it's only used for forearm padding. But I also felt like the zero benefit more from smaller mousefeet compared to the G-SR.


----------



## Telemania

Hello Sencha. What are your favorite uncoated, consistent, high quality pads? Thank you.


----------



## hasukka

How does the climate affect the G-SR exactly? If I order it during winter in Scandinavia, does it arrive already ruined (atm -20 Celsius here)? Or is it just simply that when the room temperature is cold in it turns unusable, and when the temperature turns warm/hot it's all good again?


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Im pretty sure temperature and sweat levels change the perceived feel and friction. I dont think it would ruin the pad tho unless you made it wet and left it outside. On the bright side you'll end up with an "Icemat"








Edit: I can not type properly on a phone lol


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> How does the climate affect the G-SR exactly? If I order it during winter in Scandinavia, does it arrive already ruined (atm -20 Celsius here)? Or is it just simply that when the room temperature is cold in it turns unusable, and when the temperature turns warm/hot it's all good again?


Usually the more humidity, the more swamp-like it feels. I've tried it a few more times, for browsing than gaming so i'd be used to it, and still can't like it whatsoever. There's just too much static friction or something, I don't really know but it makes me rage


----------



## Sencha

Well yeah that too. But I understand some people aren't effected with the changes due to moisture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemania*
> 
> Hello Sencha. What are your favorite uncoated, consistent, high quality pads? Thank you.


Qpad uc50 and qck heavy. The uc50 is a slightly smoother grain.


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> How does the climate affect the G-SR exactly? If I order it during winter in Scandinavia, does it arrive already ruined (atm -20 Celsius here)? Or is it just simply that when the room temperature is cold in it turns unusable, and when the temperature turns warm/hot it's all good again?


When cool in room it will be fast, once the temp ups and the humidity or you sweat a little it will turn swampy.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> When cool in room it will be fast, once the temp ups and the humidity or you sweat a little it will turn swampy.


Are you still using your Zowie G-SR? I'm curious how others feel about it, if it just takes a while to adjust to, or if people view it as a downgrade.


----------



## Sencha

No I gave up after two weeks. Some days felt good others felt terrible. The static friction on bad days was a nightmare.


----------



## ThomasMW

I gave up G-SR due to that. My hands are getting sweaty and then G-SR becomes a nightmare. G-TF X is what I use now


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> No I gave up after two weeks. Some days felt good others felt terrible. The static friction on bad days was a nightmare.


That's kind of how I felt with days my hands were drier, you feel the coarseness more. It's like bed linens with a low cloth count is best for me to explain. I was torn on this one personally.

Though I liked the lower profile and larger size of G-SR DG, It's why I switched back to Otsu for just as nice base and better glide.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's kind of how I felt with days my hands were drier, you feel the coarseness more. It's like bed linens with a low cloth count is best for me to explain. I was torn on this one personally.
> 
> Though I liked the lower profile and larger size of G-SR DG, It's why I switched back to Otsu for just as nice base and better glide.


I'm curious if the black one will feel any different, it looks like it's an un-coated surface, but I'm not 100% sure. The one thing I did like about the Zowie G-SR, was that it felt consistent all across the pad, unlike my QcK Heavy somewhat.


----------



## Sencha

You're right it doesn't look as shiny in that pic. Ino. Could chime in here as he's used them all.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I'm curious if the black one will feel any different, it looks like it's an un-coated surface, but I'm not 100% sure. The one thing I did like about the Zowie G-SR, was that it felt consistent all across the pad, unlike my QcK Heavy somewhat.


Doesn't look the same to me either. Looks more like the top of taito control which also happens to have embroidered edges. It also looks like there is a wave on the mat but that might be the lighting. In other words, not lying flat.


----------



## hasukka

For me the G-SR had a terrible glide, it's cold enough in the house (~20 celsius) and even before I start to sweat most of my mice have a ton of static friction with it. Only the EC2-A with MS IE 3.0 Hyperglides glides well on it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Doesn't look the same to me either. Looks more like the top of taito control which also happens to have embroidered edges. It also looks like there is a wave on the mat but that might be the lighting. In other words, not lying flat.


That looks like the lighting, since Zowie's selling point is their amazing rubber base that lays perfectly flat, unlike SteelSeries QcK pads and what not


----------



## Watsyurdeal

I'm trying to decide which one to buy, the G-SR or GTF-X, I currently use a PureTrak Talent, and I like it, but I'm open to trying other stuff till I find something that's simply PERFECT.

I heard someone compare the GTF-X to the Hien, which I was interested in buying, but it's WAY too small for me personally.

How do the G-SR and GTF-X compare? I'm looking for something for a low sens pad, I move my mouse around a lot, so good glide is a must, but good stopping and stability as well. And most importantly the feel of the mouse pad, I don't want something that feels like a burlap sack, something more akin to silk like the Talent. Can anyone chime in on these two for me?


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Artisan Hayate Otsu Xsoft


----------



## detto87

Can only comment on the GTF-X.
It's faster than Hien and QCK and I think faster than Hayate Otsu too.
But it lacks proper stopping abilities because of that. Dependent on sensitivity of course.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Can only comment on the GTF-X.
> It's faster than Hien and QCK and I think faster than Hayate Otsu too.
> But it lacks proper stopping abilities because of that. Dependent on sensitivity of course.


I have problems stopping precisely on plastic pads. I need something slightly slower than a rough plastic mouse pad. I think any cloth pad, no matter how smooth, would be fine for me.

What is the difference between the PTF and GTF?


----------



## detto87

P is petite
G is gigantic

It's basically just the size.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

For those who are looking for the new G-Sr

http://www.benqdirect.com/zowie/gsr.html


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> For those who are looking for the new G-Sr
> 
> http://www.benqdirect.com/zowie/gsr.html


Is this UK only? I went to check out, in the URL it said 'PayPalUK'.

edit: Nevermind, it only lists states in the U.S, so I'm good. Just ordered, now I need to return my Zowie G-SR (Blue), or sell if anyone wants it, since it's sold out everywhere it seems. Hopefully the black one is an un-coated surface


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Is this UK only? I went to check out, in the URL it said 'PayPalUK'.
> 
> edit: Nevermind, it only lists states in the U.S, so I'm good. Just ordered, now I need to return my Zowie G-SR (Blue), or sell if anyone wants it, since it's sold out everywhere it seems. Hopefully the black one is an un-coated surface


Hopefully so, idk what's up with the Ec1-A, they are taking ages for that to be available.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Hopefully so, idk what's up with the Ec1-A, they are taking ages for that to be available.


http://rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-gaming-mouse-ec1-a?variant=1229260865


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> http://rexflo.net/products/zowie-gear-gaming-mouse-ec1-a?variant=1229260865


That is not the refreshed version.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> That is not the refreshed version.


Weird, on the homepage the image has a red zowie logo, then when you click to go to the page with the link I gave you, it's the old ...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Weird, on the homepage the image has a red zowie logo, then when you click to go to the page with the link I gave you, it's the old ...


Friggin idk then. Lol if i snatch one & it's the old one i'd be hot. I assume it would say 'benQ' like the other available ones.


----------



## fartman

Is the black G-SR the same surface as the blue G-SR?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Is the black G-SR the same surface as the blue G-SR?


I'm hoping it isn't, but I don't think I've seen a review comparing the two surfaces yet. I ordered mine last night thanks to @PhiZaRoaH, which should be here in a week or so, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fartman*
> 
> Is the black G-SR the same surface as the blue G-SR?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> You're right it doesn't look as shiny in that pic. Ino. Could chime in here as he's used them all.


To me it feels like the G-SRs before did, but then I never experienced high friction with any of them. Maybe because my room is pretty dry throughout the whole year. And Germany doesn't have really hot weather anyway.

Edit: I will hopefully get around doing my review on Tuesday next week. Lots of other stuff on my hands unfortunately :/


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> To me it feels like the G-SRs before did, but then I never experienced high friction with any of them. Maybe because my room is pretty dry throughout the whole year. And Germany doesn't have really hot weather anyway.
> 
> Edit: I will hopefully get around doing my review on Tuesday next week. Lots of other stuff on my hands unfortunately :/


Ah, in the high res pictures it looks like it's a different surface. Zowie says the Black G-SR is un-coated, and that the Blue & Grey G-SR's are un-coated as well.

The Blue G-SR surface is similar to the Team Edition QcK+'s, which I'm not sure if they're considered coated surfaces or not. While the Black G-SR looks more like the QcK Heavy surface, at least from pictures. Any chance you could snap some pics, especially next to your QcK Heavy if you still have it?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Ah, in the high res pictures it looks like it's a different surface. Zowie says the Black G-SR is un-coated, and that the Blue & Grey G-SR's are un-coated as well.
> 
> The Blue G-SR surface is similar to the Team Edition QcK+'s, which I'm not sure if they're considered coated surfaces or not. While the Black G-SR looks more like the QcK Heavy surface, at least from pictures. Any chance you could snap some pics, especially next to your QcK Heavy if you still have it?


I'll do that for the review, but I won't be able to do any of it before Tuesday. I still have a variety of mousepads in my drawers


----------



## Brogala

So I have the Steelseries QCK+ at the moment, but it's 'only' 400 mm and I'm looking for something slightly longer. The GSR or GTF-X fit for my needs, but I was wondering which one to buy? I play CS:GO only,

GSR: Cloth mousepad designed for those that prefer the control of cloth and the comfort of rubber bases.
TFX: The new edition of the TF X brings together the most popular and unique ZOWIE surface from the TF series and the new soft rubber base from the SR series.
TF X combines the comfort and flexibility from cloth mousepads with the increased durability, low-friction and high performance known from plastic mousepads.

So basically, the GSR is a QCK+ with more even (equal?) rubber and the TFX-X is a lot smoother? What should I buy, when I want the best tracking? I think that's the TFX, but I'm not sure. Can you guys help me?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brogala*
> 
> So I have the Steelseries QCK+ at the moment, but it's 'only' 400 mm and I'm looking for something slightly longer. The GSR or GTF-X fit for my needs, but I was wondering which one to buy? I play CS:GO only,
> 
> GSR: Cloth mousepad designed for those that prefer the control of cloth and the comfort of rubber bases.
> TFX: The new edition of the TF X brings together the most popular and unique ZOWIE surface from the TF series and the new soft rubber base from the SR series.
> TF X combines the comfort and flexibility from cloth mousepads with the increased durability, low-friction and high performance known from plastic mousepads.
> 
> So basically, the GSR is a QCK+ with more even (equal?) rubber and the TFX-X is a lot smoother? What should I buy, when I want the best tracking? I think that's the TFX, but I'm not sure. Can you guys help me?


I thought the QcK+/Heavy is 450mm wide? The G-SR/GTF-X is 480mm wide, which I think gives you an extra ~1.1" inches.

As for comparing GSR to QcK+/Heavy, the rubber base is great, but I wasn't really a fan of the surface of the G-SR (Blue), so I ordered the Black one and i'm hoping it's better. In my opinion, my mouse tracked just as good on the QcK Heavy as it did on the G-SR, but my Lift off Distance nearly doubled when using the G-SR.


----------



## saelz8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I thought the QcK+/Heavy is 450mm wide? The G-SR/GTF-X is 480mm wide, which I think gives you an extra ~1.1" inches.
> 
> As for comparing GSR to QcK+/Heavy, the rubber base is great, but I wasn't really a fan of the surface of the G-SR (Blue), so I ordered the Black one and i'm hoping it's better. In my opinion, my mouse tracked just as good on the QcK Heavy as it did on the G-SR, but my Lift off Distance nearly doubled when using the G-SR.


I see you're in the US, where were you able to get the black GSR? I'm looking to get one, but Rexflo only seems to have the blue one as option.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Has anyone tried the 2016 version of the G SR

I currently use a Pure Trak Talent, and I have in the past used a Sargas, Golitathus Speed, and QCK+. How would you describe the feel of the mousepad? And how closely does it resemble the ones I've mentioned.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saelz8*
> 
> I see you're in the US, where were you able to get the black GSR? I'm looking to get one, but Rexflo only seems to have the blue one as option.


http://www.benqdirect.com/zowie/gsr.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watsyurdeal*
> 
> Has anyone tried the 2016 version of the G SR
> 
> I currently use a Pure Trak Talent, and I have in the past used a Sargas, Golitathus Speed, and QCK+. How would you describe the feel of the mousepad? And how closely does it resemble the ones I've mentioned.


@Ino. has it and will post a review this week I think he said.


----------



## fartman

well i hope the black G-SR is the same surface as the blue one because that was consistent and nice.
The only other pad i liked was puretrak complexity which had slightly more static friction. didnt like the talent because it was too fast


----------



## Twiffle

Not sure is it just me, but the G-SR seemed to affect lift-off distance.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Not sure is it just me, but the G-SR seemed to affect lift-off distance.


Blue one made my LoD double, waiting on the black one to get finally ship out.


----------



## DadeBound

It had no effect on the three mice I've used on my blue one. The mice I used are the Deathadder, IME 3.0 and Finalmouse.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DadeBound*
> 
> It had no effect on the three mice I've used on my blue one. The mice I used are the Deathadder, IME 3.0 and Finalmouse.


Do you have a QcK Heavy or QcK+ laying around, or any black pad for that matter, that you could compare to? I only tried it on my DA 2013/Chroma, and Zowie EC1-A, and Lift off Distance increased on all three.

Did anyone order the Zowie G-SR (Black) from BenQ Direct or RexFlo this past week? Ordered mine from BenQdirect.com and it still hasn't shipped, went and checked Rexflo.net and apparently they finally got the Black G-SR and it sold out immediately


----------



## DadeBound

Yea I tried the IME and Finalmouse along with a MX518 on originally a QCK then moved to a Raindrop XL and finally the blue G-SR. I still have the pads but not the DA Chroma. They all have the same general lift off distance though. Not sure if its cause I keep then in my room which is always cooled by a/c since I live in Southern Florida.


----------



## Phrave

Anyone know where I could find the Blue G-SR in America, I've searched for a while and can't find one in stock? Or know when the next restocking will be, otherwise I'll have to order the black benq one. :|


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phrave*
> 
> Anyone know where I could find the Blue G-SR in America, I've searched for a while and can't find one in stock? Or know when the next restocking will be, otherwise I'll have to order the black benq one. :|


Why is ordering a black benq one a sad thing?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phrave*
> 
> Anyone know where I could find the Blue G-SR in America, I've searched for a while and can't find one in stock? Or know when the next restocking will be, otherwise I'll have to order the black benq one. :|


I have one I bought off Amazon that I just packaged to ship it back to them (returning it). If you're interested, let me know asap. Used it for ~30 minutes, not a fan.


----------



## Phrave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Why is ordering a black benq one a sad thing?


I have a black desk and a mainly blue setup, so I'd prefer the blue, and with my current mousepad I always run off because I never know where it ends using my peripheral vision. (excuse the run-on)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> I have one I bought off Amazon that I just packaged to ship it back to them (returning it). If you're interested, let me know asap. Used it for ~30 minutes, not a fan.


PM'd


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phrave*
> 
> I have a black desk and a mainly blue setup, so I'd prefer the blue, and with my current mousepad I always run off because I never know where it ends using my peripheral vision. (excuse the run-on)
> PM'd


I've had one for Ages, but i use a QCK HEAVY. Barely touched at all. IF interested lee know.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phrave*
> 
> I have a black desk and a mainly blue setup, so I'd prefer the blue, and with my current mousepad I always run off because I never know where it ends using my peripheral vision. (excuse the run-on)
> PM'd


Fair.


----------



## agsz

http://www.benqdirect.com/gsr.html - Zowie G-SR (Black) is back in stock.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> http://www.benqdirect.com/gsr.html - Zowie G-SR (Black) is back in stock.


Does it actually look like the pictures? Cause I thought it had that huge gaudy logo in the center...


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Does it actually look like the pictures? Cause I thought it had that huge gaudy logo in the center...


It did, this is the Refreshed version. Research people.


----------



## Aymanb

Not gonna lie.

I loved this mousepad the first week, I was absolutely in love, almost threw my Qck heavy out... but boy how much this get worse with time/with use... not sure what happened, but it definitely doesn't feel remotely close to before, maybe hand sweat, maybe other things, but I'm definitely back to my Qck now.. tired of this inconsistency.

Hopefully the benq one fixes these issues. currently have the blue.

*EDIT*: I had pc issues, i thought it was the mousepad, it wasnt.. so I'm sorry for any confusion, the mousepad is amazing.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Not gonna lie.
> 
> I loved this mousepad the first week, I was absolutely in love, almost threw my Qck heavy out... but boy how much this get worse with time/with use... not sure what happened, but it definitely doesn't feel remotely close to before, maybe hand sweat, maybe other things, but I'm definitely back to my Qck now.. tired of this inconsistency.
> 
> Hopefully the benq one fixes these issues. currently have the blue.


That's weird, the mouse pad feels very consistent.


----------



## fartman

used for a month and still fine


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> That's weird, the mouse pad feels very consistent.


That was my first reaction aswell, but I don't know, it seems like the part that gets used the most, change compared to the newer areas, could also be this temperature changing thing that people have been mentioning before.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> That was my first reaction aswell, but I don't know, it seems like the part that gets used the most, change compared to the newer areas, could also be this temperature changing thing that people have been mentioning before.


Assuming you have the Blue one? I get my Black G-SR today, and from the looks of all the pictures online, it seems to be a grittier surface, compared to the screen printed look/feel of the Blue G-SR. If I am right, that would probably make a big difference in terms of not being impacted by humidity/weather as much. @Ino. some people are still waiting for the Black Zowie G-SR review!


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Assuming you have the Blue one? I get my Black G-SR today, and from the looks of all the pictures online, it seems to be a grittier surface, compared to the screen printed look/feel of the Blue G-SR. If I am right, that would probably make a big difference in terms of not being impacted by humidity/weather as much. @Ino. some people are still waiting for the Black Zowie G-SR review!


I might have been wrong with my statement due to I just discovered I have a bunch of PC issues, mainly the graphics card.. I could have misjudged it.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> I might have been wrong with my statement due to I just discovered I have a bunch of PC issues, mainly the graphics card.. I could have misjudged it.


With weather changes, mainly increase in humidity, you'd physically feel it. Your forearm/wrist would stick to the pad pretty often, and you'd feel it kind of resisting your swipes slightly. Then again, everyone's different


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> With weather changes, mainly increase in humidity, you'd physically feel it. Your forearm/wrist would stick to the pad pretty often, and you'd feel it kind of resisting your swipes slightly. Then again, everyone's different


Yes I misjudged it. I've had pretty severe pc problems that were causing mouse lags, so my placebo and other stuff thought it was mousepad related when it isn't.

I've put the G-SR back in and it's working perfectly fine.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Assuming you have the Blue one? I get my Black G-SR today, and from the looks of all the pictures online, it seems to be a grittier surface, compared to the screen printed look/feel of the Blue G-SR. If I am right, that would probably make a big difference in terms of not being impacted by humidity/weather as much. @Ino. some people are still waiting for the Black Zowie G-SR review!


It's up since two weeks or so: http://www.overclock.net/t/1588451/


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It's up since two weeks or so: http://www.overclock.net/t/1588451/


Ah thought you were gonna update this post, sorry. It kind of looks like the Razer Goliathus Control?


----------



## maibuN

I had a zowie PTFX and returned it because of its smell. Does the GSR have a smell too?


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maibuN*
> 
> I had a zowie PTFX and returned it because of its smell. Does the GSR have a smell too?


Yeah, it goes away though pretty quick. Most new pads have that smell but Zowie's is a b it stronger.


----------



## agsz

Anyone have any issues with the Zowie G-SR sliding around on their desk? Mine doesn't seem to grip/stick to my desk, like my QcK Heavy(s) did. I've cleaned my desk prior to getting the Black Zowie G-SR, and did so again a few days ago. I want to avoid putting a random QcK+/QcK Heavy under it to prevent that, since it honestly feels like complete crap stacked on top of another mousepad.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agsz*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with the Zowie G-SR sliding around on their desk? Mine doesn't seem to grip/stick to my desk, like my QcK Heavy(s) did. I've cleaned my desk prior to getting the Black Zowie G-SR, and did so again a few days ago. I want to avoid putting a random QcK+/QcK Heavy under it to prevent that, since it honestly feels like complete crap stacked on top of another mousepad.


Yes. The base sucks if you have a really smooth or lacquered desk when doing any rapid movements. This is from my experience with both the original blue GS-R and the BenQ version. I went back to using a QcK and returned my P-SR. It's a shame because the new BenQ SR pads look and feel awesome.


----------



## agsz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Yes. The base sucks if you have a really smooth or lacquered desk when doing any rapid movements. This is from my experience with both the original blue GS-R and the BenQ version. I went back to using a QcK and returned my P-SR. It's a shame because the new BenQ SR pads look and feel awesome.


I cleaned my desk again and used a very mildly damp towel and cleaned the back of the Zowie G-SR, it's much better, but doesn't grip like the QcK Heavy's base does. I tried putting a Team QcK+ underneath the Zowie G-SR, but it felt like complete crap, Tons of people do it and it doesn't seem to affect them though


----------



## Shinden

Just gone mine, well....how to say? it's cheap, super cheap and won't last at all especially that the design pattern I remember it from some old mousepad at a friend place, long time ago, same feeling.

It's very accurate, very nice mousepad and efficient but the cheapest I ever saw, i recommand it over artisans ones however since I had some from them to compare.

I really expected a better quality for the price. Also, it's super easy to play 400dpi with it since the gliding is super smooth, you can call yourself low sens easily but it's just super gliding compare to some others mousepad. So far I noticed, gamers mousepads kinda breaks the notions of low/mid/high sens or the dpi value since they just glide so well, it's like skiing.

Knowing taiwanese society, cost and so on and looking at quality, those must be like 3 dollars max to product.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> Just gone mine, well....how to say? it's cheap, super cheap and won't last at all especially that the design pattern I remember it from some old mousepad at a friend place, long time ago, same feeling.
> 
> It's very accurate, very nice mousepad and efficient but the cheapest I ever saw, i recommand it over artisans ones however since I had some from them to compare.
> 
> I really expected a better quality for the price. Also, it's super easy to play 400dpi with it since the gliding is super smooth, you can call yourself low sens easily but it's just super gliding compare to some others mousepad. So far I noticed, gamers mousepads kinda breaks the notions of low/mid/high sens or the dpi value since they just glide so well, it's like skiing.
> 
> Knowing taiwanese society, cost and so on and looking at quality, those must be like 3 dollars max to product.


curious, what wont last?
I had my G-TFX since it was released (the one with white logo) and it is still in perfect condition. Stitched edges show 0 signs of tear, the surface is as it was when it was new.

I had a artisan hayate, the edges got destroyed within months, as all pads with non stitched edges do.

But you say design pattern, did you get the old no longer in production version with non stitched edges and the huge ass logo? I can't even buy that pad here since it was removed long ago. But yeah I would not buy any pad without stitches these days, and zowies stitches are very soft and not in the way as well.


----------



## Shinden

The edges aren't well made, well inserted, the G-TFX from the picture I saw have a better build quality. It's good control,but overexpensive, and for 30 euros, people should be more warned.

Yes, the artisan hayate is bad for durability, also this one can have a straight line that developp in the middle, it's not strong enough.

I don't know which version I got, I'll do you a picture if you like,but it's not the trend by ben-q so it's possible since the country shops always love to sell old stocks.


----------



## nyshak

I have the old G-SR since it came out (even the blue version) and it has not begun to fray yet. Surface is fine too. Since the surface is the same as the refresh I don't have to get the one with stitched edges. Idk, but the quality of the pad is nothing like what Shinden says. Its good. Even the old ones.


----------



## Shinden

Look at Ino review, look also at the cheap foam under the base, it's just a super cheap foam base with the design pattern on, and the right border is not well done, at all.


----------



## Junkrat

I have this pad and the quality seems great. The edges in particular seem solid. It is thinner than most cloth pads I have had, but I view that as a big plus and the edges do not conflict with that (i.e. rub by arm/wrist). It also has been stable for me, and doesn't slip (some seem to report it can). Not humid were I live, so no way to see those reported inconsistencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> Look at Ino review, look also at the cheap foam under the base, it's just a super cheap foam base with the design pattern on, and the right border is not well done, at all.


I don't understand your comment on the review? He praises the foam consistency and lack of bubbles, and the frayed edge he had was on the prior non-stitched version, and the literal comment on the BenQ was:

"It's just like the G-SR was, but all black and with great stitched edges, so my only points of criticism regarding the original G-SR have been fixed. That alone is a thumbs up from me."

Anyway, love this pad.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> Look at Ino review, look also at the cheap foam under the base, it's just a super cheap foam base with the design pattern on, and the right border is not well done, at all.


You misunderstood ino. He actually thinks highly of this bottom pad, as do I. He even praises it in the *G-TFX review* where they use the same bottom now.
Quote:


> I already praised that rubber backing in my original G-SR review and there are more comparison pictures with other rubber backings there too.


Zowies new bottom pad don't have random air pockets, IMO the most consistent bottom on the market next to Artisan pads bottoms.

Roccat Taito - Aritsan Haytae Otsu - Zowie G-SR DG - Puretrak Talent [black]


As for the top of the pad, I have a P-SR at work for 8 months no fraying 40 hrs a week. At home I switch between Otsu and DGSR all the time. No issues with defects on either.

Tops of pads are subjective, to each his own, but by no means cheap bottom. The cushion on them feels nice and it lays flat right out of the box.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> Look at Ino review, look also at the cheap foam under the base, it's just a super cheap foam base with the design pattern on, and the right border is not well done, at all.


Maybe actually try and read his review?







He liked both the stitches and foam base.

The only complaint I can see about the the new Benq zowie series is that the bottom might glide on some surfaces. Its good on my main desk, but on my other you can move it if you touch the edges, so it does move a bit during gameplay which can be annoying.
(also did this on Rocket Jump ninjas desk in his review for example), compared to a textured foam base like QCK that lays solid.


----------



## Shinden

I ment to look at the picture, the foam is super cheap, yes the foam will resist, and is standing super well, but doesn't worth the cost.

Also I ment about the design patter over the foam, it's not well set over it, and the edges are already getting a bit damaged;

I didn't say it was bad, I love it, but the build quality is clearly not there. I owned a qck, two goliathus, both new and old one, a destructor, a taito, the func 1030 and it's the bottom of the barrel compare to them despite price is huge.

Yes, on pictures, it's very consistent for tracking, I totally agree, I don't have any complains about it, it's just wonderful. But, for like 25 euros, I wished it wasn't like that, at least, that the edges were better set over the foam.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> I ment to look at the picture, the foam is super cheap, yes the foam will resist, and is standing super well, but doesn't worth the cost.
> 
> Also I ment about the design patter over the foam, it's not well set over it, and the edges are already getting a bit damaged;
> 
> I didn't say it was bad, I love it, but the build quality is clearly not there. I owned a qck, two goliathus, both new and old one, a destructor, a taito, the func 1030 and it's the bottom of the barrel compare to them despite price is huge.
> 
> Yes, on pictures, it's very consistent for tracking, I totally agree, I don't have any complains about it, it's just wonderful. But, for like 25 euros, I wished it wasn't like that, at least, that the edges were better set over the foam.


I own 3 qck+, qck heavy, Goliathus speed+control new edition + 4 other goliathus older pads, xtrfy garbo pad, infensus op, mionix sargas lr whatever the pad is called and like 10+ other random pads like Qpad, heaton hardpad, 9hd etc.

And speaking of cloth pads, Zowies is by far the best in quality. QCK pads are garbage in quality and always have been, uneven base, fraying edges etc.

Coating on goliathus is bad (especially on new editions) and stitched edges are worse on Goliathus, Infensus compared to Zowie.

If the edges are damaged then I have no Idea what kind of chewed up pad you gotten, but my edges are 100% the same as when I got it several months ago. And as other people said, the stitched edges on the zowie pads are not in the way and are comfortable, compared to some other stitched edges.

Then again, not sure why I bother








Compared to all my other pads I own the Zowie is by far the best in overall quality, and that is a pure fact when I compare all my pads, enough for me


----------



## Junkrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> I ment to look at the picture, the foam is super cheap, yes the foam will resist, and is standing super well, but doesn't worth the cost.
> 
> Also I ment about the design patter over the foam, it's not well set over it, and the edges are already getting a bit damaged;
> 
> I didn't say it was bad, I love it, but the build quality is clearly not there. I owned a qck, two goliathus, both new and old one, a destructor, a taito, the func 1030 and it's the bottom of the barrel compare to them despite price is huge.
> 
> Yes, on pictures, it's very consistent for tracking, I totally agree, I don't have any complains about it, it's just wonderful. But, for like 25 euros, I wished it wasn't like that, at least, that the edges were better set over the foam.


Are you sure you have the updated BenQ version, you keep mentioning the edges "set over the foam", but they are stitched and that doesn't follow?

As for the foam "looking cheap", I do not understand, do you think thicker less consistent (and bubble filled) foam is better? I am certainly not a "foam engineer", but I doubt ANY foam is expensive to produce (and frankly any cloth mouse mat for that matter), but the GS-R foam looks superior in every way in the referenced picture.


----------



## Shinden

So I should send it back in rma to get a good one? Cause according to what you said, we definitely didn't get same editions.








Could be a bad batch.

The foam should be stronger and ticker, and by looking cheap, I mean it litteraly cost nothing as foam, all what I am sayin is that it doesn't worth at all its price despite it's good.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> So I should send it back in rma to get a good one? Cause according to what you said, we definitely didn't get same editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a bad batch.
> 
> The foam should be stronger and ticker, and by looking cheap, I mean it litteraly cost nothing as foam, all what I am sayin is that it doesn't worth at all its price despite it's good.


Take a picture and upload it before starting an RMA and show the problem area so others can help you decide if you need to RMA it


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinden*
> 
> So I should send it back in rma to get a good one? Cause according to what you said, we definitely didn't get same editions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a bad batch.
> 
> The foam should be stronger and ticker, and by looking cheap, I mean it litteraly cost nothing as foam, all what I am sayin is that it doesn't worth at all its price despite it's good.


I can only speculate or perpetuate what I heard from Zowie regarding the cost of the base material. Of course foam itself is cheap, but I think in regards to a product like this it's much more about process stability in production and quality control than the cost of material.
Of course you also have a lot of overhead, but that is true for anything "gaming". In comparison it's all about how much you are willing to pay rather than what its material worth is.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Compared to all my other pads I own the Zowie is by far the best in overall quality, and that is a pure fact when I compare all my pads, enough for me


Don't you just love OCN - PURE FACTS here, can never be denied or questioned







.


----------



## jesh462

When you get tired of Zowie's QC you can always pick this up.


----------



## negativory

Is it possible to find the Blue version anywhere anymore?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negativory*
> 
> Is it possible to find the Blue version anywhere anymore?


Nope, all future stock is reserved for LG ;p


----------



## negativory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Nope, all future stock is reserved for LG ;p


Lol I can't tell if thats a serious or joke comment about LG.

Why did they discontinue the Blue, I liked the color better than the dark. But the surface is the same right? The "updated review" didnt really comment on them being the same, just said they were both the same in the sense that they are both good.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negativory*
> 
> Is it possible to find the Blue version anywhere anymore?


Newegg has some left.

Other stores have already replaced it with the new version like Walmart sells the new one. Huh, I might just check that out.


----------



## PhaaTe

I am owner of Zowie G-SR (grey one w/o stitched edges) but after few months (6-7) mousepad is unusable and worse than any budget one (Now using QCK+, thin one) cuz' of friction. It's like mine is with some glue added on top of mousepad.
Do you feel like G-SR is losing that "speed" after few months or it's just mine? Tried with FK2 and DeathAdder Chroma, both are "sinking" and sticking to the mousepad.


----------



## Arizonian

It does seem to wear a bit. Seems to vary based on use and how hard one presses on mouse. I felt it when I switched to my G900, a heavier mouse that I was also trying to get used to. Felt slower to where I couldn't make small adjustments aiming as well.

The pad was fine with my ZA12 and I plan to break it out again when the glossy revel releases.


----------



## raucous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhaaTe*
> 
> I am owner of Zowie G-SR (grey one w/o stitched edges) but after few months (6-7) mousepad is unusable and worse than any budget one (Now using QCK+, thin one) cuz' of friction. It's like mine is with some glue added on top of mousepad.
> Do you feel like G-SR is losing that "speed" after few months or it's just mine? Tried with FK2 and DeathAdder Chroma, both are "sinking" and sticking to the mousepad.


I own the G SR blue pad (first one released I think). At first I didn't like it, the pad felt slow and the friction seemed high (during summer). When the weather cooled I tried the pad again and I have now been using it consistently for a few months. It feels much better in cooler weather (heat and humidity affect the pad making it feel slow with more friction). The pad has good stopping power and movement is also fast. A customer review on Amazon I remember reading stated "speed of a hard pad and control of a cloth pad". I agree. There is a small amount of initial friction which makes the pad good for weapons like the rail gun in quake. I use mine with Hyperglide mouse feet - because the pad has such strong stopping power it feels too slow using some mice with their stock mouse feet but when using Hyperglides I feel the balance between control and speed is excellent. I prefer it over my QCK+. I'm much better with the rail gun using the G SR. When using the QCK+ I often overshoot my target.

Do you use good mouse feet and what is the weather like for you at the moment?


----------



## Twiffle

Hmmh I wonder really. People's opinion on this pad is mixed. People say that it's faster than Qck+ but for me it isn't... which is sad since I like how it feels so comfy for my hand/forearm


----------



## coldc0ffee

Nah it's not faster than qck. But it's still better if you don't mind slower pads. It's more comfortable on the skin and I personally like the slower drag.


----------



## Nivity

QCK is faster then G-SR by quite a lot in my opinion.
Maybe because I cannot stand the weird friction on minor movements.

I think QCK is one of the most comfortable pads out there to rest my wrist/arm on.
Satin pads might be nicer some times, but then again I cannot stand satin pads overall since everything effect their glide like humidity, sweat, heat etc


----------



## ThomasMW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> QCK is faster then G-SR by quite a lot in my opinion.
> Maybe because I cannot stand the weird friction on minor movements.
> 
> I think QCK is one of the most comfortable pads out there to rest my wrist/arm on.
> Satin pads might be nicer some times, but then again I cannot stand satin pads overall since everything effect their glide like humidity, sweat, heat etc


Not sure about standard black QCK, but team editions are indeed quicker and have a very nice feeling. I just got my QCK+ NaVi edition and it feels great comparing to slow G-SR and very fast G-TF X. Also, I agree it is very comfortable for the arm, imo better than G-SR.

Not sure how long it will last, but it's cheaper than G-SR, so I am not that concerned.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThomasMW*
> 
> Not sure about standard black QCK, but team editions are indeed quicker and have a very nice feeling. I just got my QCK+ NaVi edition and it feels great comparing to slow G-SR and very fast G-TF X. Also, I agree it is very comfortable for the arm, imo better than G-SR.
> 
> Not sure how long it will last, but it's cheaper than G-SR, so I am not that concerned.


I like how my GTF-X feels glide wise as it feels like I'm no longer restricted and have complete freedom with movements.. just wish I could stop my movements a bit easier, not sure if there's any other mousepad similar to it with a bit better stopping power. Used my GTF-X for a while and tried to test my goliathus speed and it felt super slow with so much drag. How's the Qck+ team editions compared to something like goliathus in terms of glide/speed?


----------



## kingW

Similar problem for me
My Zowie G-SR Dark Grey version was good only few months and then became really really bad...
Now i'm using the QCK Heavy and no problem with my Zowie ZA-12.


----------



## blackmesatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Used my GTF-X for a while and tried to test my goliathus speed and it felt super slow with so much drag. How's the Qck+ team editions compared to something like goliathus in terms of glide/speed?


The Goliathus Speed is faster than the Qck+.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmesatech*
> 
> The Goliathus Speed is faster than the Qck+.


in that post of mine I was talking about Qck+ Team edition pads which are faster than regular qck+ due to having team logo paint/coating on them. My Goliathus speed became super slow after 1 month of use.. even slower than my 5 month old Qck+ . Since I've been using over 1,5 months higher sensitivity I've decided to either stick with my Qck+ unless Black G-SR is any better than Blue one. I only have blue one and there's been rumors stating that black one feels different so I'm going to give it a try and see how it is.


----------

